# Tring to find information on this tractor.



## oldmandan4216 (11 mo ago)

View attachment 77615


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning oldmandan4216, welcome to the tractor forum. Your model number and date code translate as follows:

*Model 35011F*
Tractor = 350 = Ford 3500 industrial tractor (1965 - 1972)
Engine = 1 = diesel engine.
PTO = 1 = None, no PTO.
Transmission = F = 4x4 speed torque converter auto reversing transmission. 

*Build Date 7L03B *(year, month, day, crew)
1967, November, 3rd, day crew.


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

Once again, excellent information and assistance Big T.


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

BigT said:


> Good Morning oldmandan4216, welcome to the tractor forum. Your model number and date code translate as follows:
> 
> *Model 35011F*
> Tractor = 350 = Ford 3500 industrial tractor (1965 - 1972)
> ...


I was gonna say it’s a Ford….a man has got to know his limitations😁


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

BigT said:


> Good Morning oldmandan4216, welcome to the tractor forum. Your model number and date code translate as follows:
> 
> *Model 35011F*
> Tractor = 350 = Ford 3500 industrial tractor (1965 - 1972)
> ...


Bummer it's missing the PTO ability. Thus it can dig, scoop and pull.


----------

